# a few words from nerja



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

hello from nerja we moved out here end of july and were fortunate enough to have friends who employed us we have now moved into a lovely little country finca with a log fire going just now as it is very cold at night but lovely during the day. though we have had heavy rain and storms money is a lot tighter as our wages are a lot lower i wouldnt say everything is perfect but a lot nearer perfect than they were in the u.k. just a different life style and the long hot summer days WILL come round again. if you are thinking of taking the plunge i would say go for it but think carefuly before you do as there is a lot of red tape that we would never of managed if it wasnt for the help of friends. I would say the hardest thing is finding work especially at this time of year easier at the spring of the year hope this helps somebody and good luck if you do go for it


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Glad to hear you made it
Good luck with everything you do


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

All good news - you are BEGINNING to realise just how cold Spain can get! (Only another 4 months!)


----------



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Glad to hear you made it
> Good luck with everything you do


thank you very much, still a few things to sort out though like what to do about our state pensions as we have not informed them we have moved yet and what to do about keeping up our contributions if have any info we would be most grateful of the help thanks


----------



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> All good news - you are BEGINNING to realise just how cold Spain can get! (Only another 4 months!)


it is very cold at night but will never be as cold as scotland this is like our summers during the day!!! and at least you know the summer will come back again


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

loobyloo said:


> thank you very much, still a few things to sort out though like what to do about our state pensions as we have not informed them we have moved yet and what to do about keeping up our contributions if have any info we would be most grateful of the help thanks



I believe you only need 30 years now to qualify for a full state pension, not sure how old you are. Also that 30 years is dependent on age / retirement date so best to check.

Although the pensions board like to be kept informed of your new addresses, strangely they told me last time it wasn't strictly necessary, and that all we needed to do is apply for it 6 months before its due


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

loobyloo said:


> hello from nerja we moved out here end of july and were fortunate enough to have friends who employed us we have now moved into a lovely little country finca with a log fire going just now as it is very cold at night but lovely during the day. though we have had heavy rain and storms money is a lot tighter as our wages are a lot lower i wouldnt say everything is perfect but a lot nearer perfect than they were in the u.k. just a different life style and the long hot summer days WILL come round again. if you are thinking of taking the plunge i would say go for it but think carefuly before you do as there is a lot of red tape that we would never of managed if it wasnt for the help of friends. I would say the hardest thing is finding work especially at this time of year easier at the spring of the year hope this helps somebody and good luck if you do go for it



Good to hear loobyloo.

me and family are moving out in Jan. I'm due out in three weeks to do some final property hunting.
Can you tell me if there is a policia in nerja for tax numbers etc.. Because of where we were staying last time ias was easier to go to motril.

cheers

Drooby doooo


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Actially you will need to go to Torre del Mar for your NIE numbers but be sure to get there early before 8 to make sure you get a ticket number, they come out about 20 to 30 minutes before opening time to hand out numbers. Stay close to the door people here do not like to que. Welcome to Nerja.


----------



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

*thank you*



Stravinsky said:


> I believe you only need 30 years now to qualify for a full state pension, not sure how old you are. Also that 30 years is dependent on age / retirement date so best to check.
> 
> Although the pensions board like to be kept informed of your new addresses, strangely they told me last time it wasn't strictly necessary, and that all we needed to do is apply for it 6 months before its due


hi thank you for your help i am 52 hubby56 so a little while to go we keep getting diffrent answers each time we phone dwp depending whom i speak to is there any place here in spain that we can get info from also what do you think of contract mobiles here we both have payg used mainly for texting but find we are going through a lot of money and wonder if we would be better off with he cheapest contract we can get but dont understand the pricing leaflets we got from various phone shops thanks again


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

loobyloo said:


> hi thank you for your help i am 52 hubby56 so a little while to go we keep getting diffrent answers each time we phone dwp depending whom i speak to is there any place here in spain that we can get info from also what do you think of contract mobiles here we both have payg used mainly for texting but find we are going through a lot of money and wonder if we would be better off with he cheapest contract we can get but dont understand the pricing leaflets we got from various phone shops thanks again



Well there wont be anywhere in Spain of course that can help you with UK pensions, but what you can do is write to the DWP and ask them for a pension forcast which should give you some idea. Certainly when I left 2 years ago and wanted to pay voluntary contributions they told me not to bother as it would be a waste of my money

I have a Vodaphone contract and rarely exceed the €11 a month deal I have. If you dont speak Spanish then go to the neares major city and check with VF, as they often have English speakers.


----------



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

*mobile phone contract*



Stravinsky said:


> Well there wont be anywhere in Spain of course that can help you with UK pensions, but what you can do is write to the DWP and ask them for a pension forcast which should give you some idea. Certainly when I left 2 years ago and wanted to pay voluntary contributions they told me not to bother as it would be a waste of my money
> 
> I have a Vodaphone contract and rarely exceed the €11 a month deal I have. If you dont speak Spanish then go to the neares major city and check with VF, as they often have English speakers.


hi stravinsky the contract you have sounds really good when you say 11€ a month what is that covering sorry if i seem a bit vague but really want to know what could be available so what do you actually pay for what also when you say about paying contributions to top up your pension may i ask what ages you are thank you once again LL


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

loobyloo said:


> What do you think of contract mobiles here we both have payg used mainly for texting but find we are going through a lot of money and wonder if we would be better off with he cheapest contract we can get but dont understand the pricing leaflets we got from various phone shops thanks again


I am just about to launch a mobile deal here from Spain - specifically targeting the expat/international market. PAYG international charges are still horrific and sadly most of the mobile carrriers are involved in a game of confusion marketing where nobody is really sure what they are paying and for what - this is something that they learned from our "FRIENDS" at Telefónica. Contract deals will almost always work out better value than PAYG if you are here permanently.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

loobyloo said:


> hi stravinsky the contract you have sounds really good when you say 11€ a month what is that covering sorry if i seem a bit vague but really want to know what could be available so what do you actually pay for what also when you say about paying contributions to top up your pension may i ask what ages you are thank you once again LL


Topping up your pension was about £350 a year. I'm in mid fifties and retired at 52 having started work at 18.

The vodaphone tariff is the basic one and gives you €11 of calls a month at a lower rate which to be honest I cant remember and the contract is downstairs somewhere, once we reach €11 I think its slightly more expensive. I'm sure I could get a better tariff but I cant be bothered to stand in the huge queues that are always there


----------



## skelly (Nov 16, 2008)

[
so you thinl it was all worth it? what would you say was worse thing about the move/ we are hoping to move out for 6 month each year to try different areas before we move out perm but i want to come now!!


----------



## fudge (Jun 18, 2008)

loobyloo said:


> hi thank you for your help i am 52 hubby56 so a little while to go we keep getting diffrent answers each time we phone dwp depending whom i speak to is there any place here in spain that we can get info from also what do you think of contract mobiles here we both have payg used mainly for texting but find we are going through a lot of money and wonder if we would be better off with he cheapest contract we can get but dont understand the pricing leaflets we got from various phone shops thanks again


hi loobyloo
if you go to pensionserivice.gov.uk you can put your date of birth in their calculator and they'll tell you when you get it, their aiming to get everybody upto 68 before people can recieve it over the next 10-20years. im 54 and will get mine at 65 but my wife who is 54 wont get hers till she's 63.

cheers fudge


----------



## squeak73 (Jul 29, 2009)

we have looked at nerja for about a year now and are coming over to view in sept.with moving as soon as we possibly can.
how would we be covered with 'nhs' etc because i would still be working out of uk as i am chef offshore?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

squeak73 said:


> we have looked at nerja for about a year now and are coming over to view in sept.with moving as soon as we possibly can.
> how would we be covered with 'nhs' etc because i would still be working out of uk as i am chef offshore?


Hi Squeak

Nerja is a lovely place ..... we try to get up there a couple of times each year for a day out .... I prefer it just before / just after the main holiday season when its a bit quieter, they have some lovely restaurants there!

If you are planning to move here permanantly and need to access the Health Service, you need to be paying into the system via Social Security.....this then entitles you to health care and other benefits such as unemployment (after a period of time paying into it) should you have the misfortune of losing your job. In your case given that you are working offshore then you may need to look at private health insurance - which will give you access to private health care here. Its not a subject Im 100% on ..... so maybe someone else will jump in and give you more info.

Best of luck with the visit and the eventual move!

Sue :ranger:


----------

